# 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen



## Fischi´fischson (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wer hat lust am Samstag mit nach Holland zufahren? Gestartet wird in  Oberhausen, es geht auf die A3 bei der Auffahrt Dinslaken Süd.. Wollte  erst am Polder wobblern und gegen Mittag evt. nochmal im Hafen jiggen  (Basch/Zander)..
Auto steht zur Verfügung, VISpas muss ich mir für dieses Jahr noch vor  Ort kaufen (falls du auch noch keinen hast).. In 1 Monat kommt die  Schonzeit, bis zum 02.02 ist das Eis aufgrund des jetzt wärmeren Wetters  weg, also gute Vorraussetzungen um nochmal auf Hecht zu angeln! #h


----------



## MAXIMA (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen*

Hallo Fischi fischon, hier biste richtig und sogar mit richtigem Datum.
Lust hätte ich schon, leider keine Zeit. Vielleicht später mal.
Wo genau soll es denn hingehen?#h


----------



## Rotauge (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen*

Generell für mich interessant. Vispas ist vorhanden. Allerdings sind wir am Samstag zwar auch in Holland, aber auf der Carp in Zwolle, um dort Kontakte zu pflegen bzw. Neue zu knüpfen. Beim nächsten Mal kannste mir gerne ne PN schicken. #h


----------



## Fischi´fischson (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Fischi fischon, hier biste richtig und sogar mit richtigem Datum.
> Lust hätte ich schon, leider keine Zeit. Vielleicht später mal.
> Wo genau soll es denn hingehen?#h




Habe dann doch mal etwas richtig hinbekommen #q

Wahrscheinlich Richtung Amsterdam, muss mal schauen, habe mich noch nicht festgelegt..

Dann vllt. ein anderes Mal! #h


----------



## Fischi´fischson (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Generell für mich interessant. Vispas ist vorhanden. Allerdings sind wir am Samstag zwar auch in Holland, aber auf der Carp in Zwolle, um dort Kontakte zu pflegen bzw. Neue zu knüpfen. Beim nächsten Mal kannste mir gerne ne PN schicken. #h



Das ist doch auch interessant #6 dann mal viel spass oder erfolg dabei..


----------



## Fischi´fischson (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: 02.02.13 auf Hecht in Holland, Polder und Hafen*



open schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kumpel und ich wollen am freitag den 08.02.13 nach holland fahren um zu angeln.
> 
> ...



was ist euer zielfisch? wie weit wollt ihr fahren usw.?


----------

